# Goat nuggets, YUMMY!



## elbesta (Jan 14, 2014)

Has anyone had a dog that ate goat droppings. I have a 4 month old 50 lb German/Antolean (sp) shepherd. Not a LGD but he wants to be. Just cant keep him out of the poop, chicken poop also, and feed and even hay. And yes I feed him 3 times a day, about 12 cups a day. This is at 13 weeks.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2014)

Awww... he's being a dog! 

Yep... they love the chicken poop especially. Goat berries seem to be 2nd choice. 

This one is on the list of... if someone figures out how to actually stop this.... they could be rich! 

4 Lgd's 2 housedogs....and 3 lgd puppies... all LOVE the poop  and then they like to try to give you a kiss right afterwards.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 17, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Awww... he's being a dog!
> 
> Yep... they love the chicken poop especially. Goat berries seem to be 2nd choice.
> 
> ...


 
Yup same here. My dogs can't get in with the goats and don't pick up after their little trails in the yard either, but love the chicken poop!  and they also try to kiss you right after as though they are offering you a yummy treat too. (NO THANKS)


----------



## Womwotai (Mar 18, 2014)

Yep - dogs love to eat poop.  I had a dog once that would even eat her own poop 

Honestly, I just don't worry about it.  Most parasites are non-zoonotic, meaning they don't transmit from one species to another.  So my dog eating my chicken poop is not going to get tapeworm even if the chicken does have tapeworm.  

I guess just look at the positives?  The more poop they recycle, the less I have to clean up.  Or maybe that they are getting some nutrition from the poop that they need so I can consider it a "food supplement".


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2014)

Actually many parasites affect multi-species.


----------



## Womwotai (Mar 18, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Actually many parasites affect multi-species.


Do you know which ones?  I did a lot of research on this some time back because I was concerned about it, (specifically the worms the chickens might pass to the dogs).  The answers I got specifically pertaining to tapeworm and roundworm in chickens is that they are non-zoonotic, so the dogs would not become infected by eating the chicken poop.

I have not researched goat or sheep poop, though I've also never seen my dogs trying to eat those nuggets.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 18, 2014)

yep, our Aussie loves to eat chicken poop and lick it off our chore shoes


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 18, 2014)

mine particularly enjoys the yellow baby goat poop.  it's like a delicacy to him


----------



## Robbin (Mar 18, 2014)

elbesta said:


> Has anyone had a dog that ate goat droppings. I have a 4 month old 50 lb German/Antolean (sp) shepherd. Not a LGD but he wants to be. Just cant keep him out of the poop, chicken poop also, and feed and even hay. And yes I feed him 3 times a day, about 12 cups a day. This is at 13 weeks.View attachment 922


 
My TOLI is the same way.  Thought I'd respond to tell you how pretty your pup is....


----------



## elbesta (Mar 19, 2014)

The little poop eater is 6 mo old and 80 lbs now.


----------



## Tea Chick (Sep 1, 2014)

My dogs all eat chicken poop too...and the chickens eat dog poop.
I don't get it...


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 13, 2014)

Elbesta when i read your first post my immediate thought was, who doesn't have dogs who eat poop.  and onefineacre is so right that poop made from colostrum seems to be the best.  my house dog goes to the baby pen first thing to see if the babies are still making that delicious candy.  are they lacking something or does it just taste good?  i don't know but i doubt that i try it.  goofy dogs


----------

